# Office 365 >  >  code for lpp minimization problem

## psgore

code for solving lpp problem in vba excel

----------


## MrShorty

It can be difficult to give specific help with such a cryptic and generic question.

First thought -- can you define an "lpp problem". I could assume that lpp stands for linear programming problem, but it would really help us help you if we don't have to make such assumptions.

I would also suggest that you ask a specific, narrow scope question rather than a generic, broad question. Linear programming (assuming this is linear programming) covers a lot of different scenarios and problems. It is difficult to provide a complete overview in a single forum post. Explain enough of your problem so that we understand enough to help you.

If this is a linear programming problem, I might first suggest that you review other tutorials online. These tutorials can give a context to your question, and allow you to ask specifically about steps and concepts that you don't understand. One tutorial I readily came across by putting "linear programming Excel Solver example" into my favorite search engine: http://it.usu.edu/plugins/work/sitem...sing_Excel.pdf

We want to help you, but we need you to help us help you.

----------


## psgore

X1 + 4X2  <= 28

5X1 + 3X2  <= 55

X2 – X1  <= 2

X1 + 2 X2 >=  4

Maximize:  26X1 + 57X2 

solve this example in vba excel

----------


## MrShorty

This looks very similar to the example in the USU pdf that I linked to. Is there something specific in the tutorial file that did not make sense to you? I am not personally familiar with linear programming, so I am essentially limited to repeating what is in the linked tutorial. If you pose a specific question that you don't understand, then we can focus on those steps.

----------


## Alf

Perhaps a solver setup would do just as well? 

Solver must be installed on your PC, if not see description in the link MrShorty provided how to set up solver.

Clear cells F3 and G3 before doing a solver run.

Alf

----------


## teylyn

This is the Office 365 forum. Why would you post a question here if you use Excel 2007?  Please take a moment to learn about the forum and where to post which kind of question.

----------

